# 2005 Metallic scraping sound diagnosis



## MrSomeone (Sep 24, 2010)

I need some help diagnosing a sound that my 2005 Sentra recently started making. The sound is dependent upon speed, and seems to occur less frequently when accelerating and at higher speeds (55+ mph). It sounds like some kind of periodic metallic scraping occurring somewhere on the front end. I have a quick recording up--



 Notice at the end where the frequency has increased at a higher speed.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hard to tell by the video, but I would first check your exhaust heat shields and, if they are okay, use a mechanics stethoscope at the front engine to check for timing chain noise.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Just had the same type issue. Mine turned o0ut to be a tire. Guess the belts/plys had separated. I replaced both wheel bearings before I figured it out.

Fuzion Tires.

Check the backing plates for the rotors are not rubbing something.

Slimbob


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon listening to the video, it sounds like worn out brake pads scraping against the rotors.


----------



## Ernst Kraus (Jan 9, 2014)

Start the car. If the grinding noise starts right away or is present anytime the engine is running, pop the hood. If the grinding hasn’t started yet, skip to step three.


----------

